# Good Quality Used Snow Blower - What Brand?



## jbreeggemann

Hi, I've recently moved to MN and I don't have a snow blower yet! Just moved into a new house and don't feel like dropping the $1k+ on a new snow blower and so I am in the market for a used one.

I'd like to ask some for some feedback and what makes/models have held up the best over time and my current budget limits me a little bit since I'm hoping to spend less than $300. And since we can expect ~ 54" of snow yearly, I was looking to at least get a two-stage that can get through some deep snow and end of drive piles.

I've looked at the local craigslist postings and here is a sampling of what I can find for less than $300.

Craftsman model 22" 247.887791 ($280)
Toro 524 ($200)
MTD Yard Machines 524 5HP 24" ($250)
Craftsman Snow Blower 9 HP, 26" ($200.00)

There are also some Ariens, Murray and Troy-Bilt and I won't bore you with all the details... but all look to be at least 10 years old too.

So thoughts on my options? Should I bite the bullet and spend more? My mechanical skills leave room for improvement but I'm not afraid to watch a youtube video or two for some maintenance but likely can't rebuild an engine...

Thanks for the help
Jason


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum Jason

Part of the answer is going to depend on if you're handy and if you can do some simple maintenance and repairs.

This guy is only $65 and sitting in Elk River Ariens Snow Blower
I've only seen the ad, I don't know anything else about it.










The Toro 524 might be a good choice too.


----------



## db9938

Condition of a used machine is also something to consider. If you post pics or links to the ads, folks here can either guide you, or offer advice in things to looks for in the specific models.


----------



## jbreeggemann

$65! wow, that add scares me a bit though, "Will run with carb cleaned and couple miner adjustments. I have belt cover,but no carb cover." :wacko:

Yea, I wouldn't call myself handy with engines, etc. But on my last car I changes brakes, struts, rotors and some belts...so I'm willing to try.

Generally speaking though, is Toro going to be a better option than say craftsman? I see there are a few Toro 824s too, a little above $300...


----------



## uberT

Jason, welcome aboard!


----------



## jbreeggemann

How about something like this? 

Toro 824 snowblower


----------



## Rob711

I've owned two craftsman and two ariens, all old, newest was a 80s craftsman. I feel the only flaw to the older ariens was the tecumpseh engines, and the lacknof safety features but be careful, it's a snowblower. If you could find a old ariens with a new motor that would be my choice for u. The craftsman were ok, then I got the ariens. Might be slim pickings this time of season. Good luck.
Here's an idea, get a old ariens with a bad motor, then repower it yourself, people here wil walk you through it.


----------



## skutflut

jbreeggemann said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> Toro 824 snowblower


That one looks good, muffler is not rusty yet even. You really have to take a look at the machines you are considering and run them, listen to the engine, listen when you engage the auger for scraping grinding sounds, like bearings or bushings going south for the winter, engage the drive wheels and check that all the forward and reverse speeds work and no grinding sounds. You really should check it out during a snow event to make sure it goes through snow, not just goes up and down a clean driveway, but that is a tough test to get done. 

Check the bucket and body for rust, especially at welded seems. Rattle the augers and impeller shaft up and down and back to front to see if there's excessive slop in thereSurface rust happens, but bad rust at welds might mean short service life. It's kind of like checking out a used car, see whats wrong, estimate repair cost, and asking price. 

You could get a diamond in the rough, or a pig in a poke. Check out that video posted above


----------



## 43128

i would get that ariens. for 165 bucks plus a few bucks for bolts you will have a great snowblower that will last forever. you can get the predator engines for 100 on sale


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The reason I had that link is I'm thinking of making the trip myself. It's just a bit of a drive and I have no place to put it. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

I'm guessing when you say "for 165 bucks" you're talking the $65 Ariens and a $99 Predator engine mounted on it ??
Just in case that idea wasn't clear to Jason :blush:

I'm being a bit basic as Jason is new.
6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA

Or a 20 dollar new carb off Ebay if worried about your rebuilding skills.

The Toro 824 would be a nice choice especially the 8hp on a 24" when you get to the EOD (End of Drive) pile from a snowplow.

How big an area do you have to clear ?? Any slopes ??


----------



## jbreeggemann

I have a typical 3 car suburban driveway with a moderate slope, nothing too bad...

Great thoughts...I'm definitely intrigued with the rebuild it yourself option...where to get started though...


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello Jason, welcome to *SBF* and congrats of the purchase of your new house. I like old toro's and ariens best because it seems easier to find parts for them even when they are 20+ years old


----------



## russkat

jbreeggemann said:


> I have a typical 3 car suburban driveway with a moderate slope, nothing too bad...
> 
> Great thoughts...I'm definitely intrigued with the rebuild it yourself option...where to get started though...


Hi Jason... Congrats on the new home !

Do you mean 3 cars deep or 3 cars wide ?

Mine is approx 65' long and 20' wide and also slightly sloped.
Annual snowfall here is 130-140".
Are you sure you need a 2 stage ?
If I lived 30 minutes west of here where 320" annually is the norm, then I'd have both a single and 2 stage for sure.

I picked up a 10hp 28" Toro about 6 weeks ago and used it after a 10" snowfall in early Dec.
Sold it the following day for what I paid. Just too cumbersome to use.
Picked up a used Honda HS621 soon after and it threw the snow farther, it weighs 80-90 lbs instead of 280 and I can clear my drive twice as fast. Also takes less space to store it. Light enough to hang from the ceiling or wall is space is really tight.

Most of the storms where I live are 10" or under, but just more often then where you live.

An HS621...






==================================================
Even the current production HS520 does a great job...







Not trying to talk you out of a 2 stage, but you should really consider a single stage first. 54" annually is not very much snow.

Oh... I forgot to mention that a single stage blower is just dirt single to maintain/repair.
No auger gearbox and no drive system, just a single belt to drive the paddles.
The HS621 came with the commercial GX series engines and are VERY easy to start.
One lazy pull and it roars to life, every time. Even if sitting for weeks. Love it !


Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

something like my 521 toro makes for a great small two stage snowblower, I think ariens has a 5hp 20" model also. while I love my 2450 toro single stage and it has seen all kinds of snowfall because I've had it the longest but there are times when I just want to put the 521 in second gear and let it eat. the 521 has gotten me through a few blizzards the 521 is less tiring to work through a blizzard


----------



## Dragonsm

Jason, welcome to the board.

The link on the Toro 824 looks like a nice machine. Exactly what my father had and I first learned on.....made plenty of money with that machine blowing driveways and I believe my father said the person he sold it to still has it and it's going strong with the original motor (I believe a tecumseh) About the only thing I noticed up near the control handles....the shut off key is missing...but not an issue.

I think if I ever do pull the trigger on an older machine to rebuild/have around.....the first one will be a Toro 824.

Can't go wrong with an ariens machine either. Never owned one myself. Brother has an old one that just won't quit.

I will give some love though for the older simplicity machines (probably one of the few on this board :wavetowel2....especially their pro series. (handle bars are built out of C channel steel) I have one probably early/mid 2000's with an 8 hp tecumseh/24" and a 3 car garage and it's a heck of a machine. No real frill's with it...but it's solid and does what it is suppose to do. 

The older John Deere models aren't bad either.....as long as they don't have the letters "TRS" on it.

Good luck in your search.

Steve


----------



## skutflut

jbreeggemann said:


> I have a typical 3 car suburban driveway with a moderate slope, nothing too bad...
> 
> Great thoughts...I'm definitely intrigued with the rebuild it yourself option...where to get started though...


To get started, pick a machine in as good shape as you can find, at the price you are willing to pay, then you have something to get started on. :wavetowel2:


----------



## brickcity

russkat
your making me dizzy watching you pull the snowblower backwards in that video. how come you don't make a u turn and plow the opposite direction:blush:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

jbreeggemann said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> Toro 824 snowblower


and here is a vid of one in action


----------



## russkat

brickcity said:


> russkat
> your making me dizzy watching you pull the snowblower backwards in that video. how come you don't make a u turn and plow the opposite direction:blush:


Not me in the videos, but still easier/quicker than using a 2 stage blower.
Sometimes it's just simpler to pull it back rather than turn around and turn the chute 180 degrees.


----------



## Shryp

If you do decide on a 2 stage I would recommend something with a differential. I found my old Ariens on accident and fell in love with the simple 1 handed turning. You can still lock the axle if the wheels start spinning on ice, but having it unlocked is great.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

russkat said:


> Not me in the videos, but still easier/quicker than using a 2 stage blower.
> Sometimes it's just simpler to pull it back rather than turn around and turn the chute 180 degrees.



I have to jump in as I pull a two stage back because where I make a spot for the cars to pull into so I can backup and turn around it's easier to just muscle the 2 stage backwards as I want to pile the snow up in the corner and I can't do it over my shoulder if I spin the machine around. I agree it would be easier but just doesn't work for my situation. That and reverse is so slow and the 24" isn't that heavy it's easy enough to pull it. One of the 32"s would be another story entirely !!
It's all about wind direction and where you have space to stack it :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## skutflut

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have to jump in as I pull a two stage back because where I make a spot for the cars to pull into so I can backup and turn around it's easier to just muscle the 2 stage backwards as I want to pile the snow up in the corner and I can't do it over my shoulder if I spin the machine around. I agree it would be easier but just doesn't work for my situation. That and reverse is so slow and the 24" isn't that heavy it's easy enough to pull it. One of the 32"s would be another story entirely !!
> It's all about wind direction and where you have space to stack it :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh



Ever notice that wind direction seems to be from the direction where you want to put the snow?:icon_whistling:


----------



## mobiledynamics

Russkat :

I love my 621. I coin it - I can dance with it in the snow. It's light and nimble.
The 520 is no match to the 621. There are situations where the 621 will grunt and keep on going, whereas the 520 will want to die out.....


However, I guess it depends on what type of snow the OP gets. I find that the dry stuff is great with these SS, but with the wet stuff (i happen to live less than a mile off the water), it can be quite a clogging bear with wet snow since the SS is imperless.


----------



## russkat

mobiledynamics said:


> Russkat :
> 
> I love my 621. I coin it - I can dance with it in the snow. It's light and nimble.
> The 520 is no match to the 621. There are situations where the 621 will grunt and keep on going, whereas the 520 will want to die out.....
> 
> 
> However, I guess it depends on what type of snow the OP gets. I find that the dry stuff is great with these SS, but with the wet stuff (i happen to live less than a mile off the water), it can be quite a clogging bear with wet snow since the SS is imperless.


Very true... Typical storm for my area is dry powder and in fact it has snowed here the last 3 days. 1 inch on Wed (shovel), 1 inch on Thursday (shovel), 3 inches last night, and another 2-4 inches today (blower later today).
Adds up quickly here over the course of the winter, but hardly requires a 2 stage.
We hardly ever see heavy wet snows except in May, and it's usually a quick storm and then the sun comes out, 50 degrees and melts quick.

One of the features I'll like best about the HS621 is that I can store it out of the way, hanging on the wall of a garage or shed.

The OP really has to evaluate his needs based upon typical snow depth after a storm, wet or dry, size of drive, gravel/paved, slope, EOD issues, and storage.

Update... the 2-4" of additional snow did not happen, so used a shovel... again!


----------



## skutflut

russkat said:


> Very true... Typical storm for my area is dry powder and in fact it has snowed here the last 3 days. 1 inch on Wed (shovel), 1 inch on Thursday (shovel), 3 inches last night, and another 2-4 inches today (blower later today).
> Adds up quickly here over the course of the winter, but hardly requires a 2 stage.
> We hardly ever see heavy wet snows except in May, and it's usually a quick storm and then the sun comes out, 50 degrees and melts quick.
> 
> One of the features I'll like best about the HS621 is that I can store it out of the way, hanging on the wall of a garage or shed.
> 
> The OP really has to evaluate his needs based upon typical snow depth after a storm, wet or dry, size of drive, gravel/paved, slope, EOD issues, and storage.


Trying to predict any weather patterns these days is like trying to tie a hair ribbon on a bolt of lightning. Used to be you knew what winter had in store because it was usually the same, but now, with that bratty little kid, El Nino, you might get rained on all winter in snow country, or dumped on in places where snow is rare. 

I think you have to be prepared for the worst case scenario. If light dry snow was the old normal and stayed that way, a smaller unit would do it, but it things go sideways and you get a severe heavy snowfall, and it can happen, a lightweight might leave you with a big pile of snow to shovel the hard way if the small machine cannot handle it. 

Storage is a whole other issue.


----------



## russkat

I used an old 2 stroke Toro since the 80's on some heavy, deep snow over the years and even though it was not designed to handle 18-22", it did ok and never clogged. You just had to go slow and those storms only occured once or twice a decade.
If I had room to store more pieces of equipment, I might have a 2 stage also, but I'd rather have a single stage if I can have only one.


----------



## bad69cat

I agree there - I prefer my 2 stroke singles 90% of the time. The Toro curved blade (rubber) CCR's are able to handle an amazing range of conditions. BUT.... I also keep 2 stages around for the really nasty heavy wet stuff and EOD heartaches. I have never spent more than $300 on a machine - mainly because I buy them used but repairable and make them good again. In reality I have never payed for one, since I sell way more than I pay out for machines. I also take on repairs. So I have a pretty wide range of machines at any given time. I can whip out my driveway and the neighbors in no time with the single stages. It takes a fair amount of time with the 2 stages. They both have their place for sure.


----------



## russkat

bad69cat said:


> I agree there - I prefer my 2 stroke singles 90% of the time. The Toro curved blade (rubber) CCR's are able to handle an amazing range of conditions. BUT.... I also keep 2 stages around for the really nasty heavy wet stuff and EOD heartaches. I have never spent more than $300 on a machine - mainly because I buy them used but repairable and make them good again. In reality I have never payed for one, since I sell way more than I pay out for machines. I also take on repairs. So I have a pretty wide range of machines at any given time. I can whip out my driveway and the neighbors in no time with the single stages. It takes a fair amount of time with the 2 stages. They both have their place for sure.


I never have to worry about EOD here since plows never come down my street.
Agreed, they both have their place.
I was not too worried about buying the Toro 1028 a few weeks back, because of the condition it was in and the price I paid, I knew I could sell it quickly for what I paid and find something else. It turned out to be too much effort to use and it literally 2 hours after I listed it. A few weeks later I ran across the hs621 minutes after it was listed. One owner, great condition. 
I'm set now.


----------



## tpenfield

Toro Toro Toro . . .

I'd take a look at the 524 that you listed. all those others, I'd consider to be knock-offs.


----------



## snowhog

My previous blower was a Craftsman 8HP 26" Trac Drive. I had it for 13 years and did nothing but normal maintenance (belts, oil, a few friction wheels, etc). When I had the opportunity to get a Honda I sold the Craftsman to a friend who ran it for another 4-5 years before he also bought a Honda. I have about 150' feet of double-wide driveway in a semi-circular pattern so that means 2 "end-of-driveway" situations, so double the abuse with piled snow. I'm also in California so the snow is always heavy and icy. The driveway also has a moderate slope. All in all the Craftsman was a great machine and I would buy a used one in a heartbeat if I was in the market for a used machine. The plastic chute is not that great, but I lived with it. I love the Honda. I hope this helps in your search.


----------



## Oneacer

I personally would have jumped on that Ariens for 65.00. I am betting it sold within minutes of being posted.

I have a 10M6 and a 10M4, along with a Yardman 7100-2. Cant beat the older steel solid units. I re-powered the 2 Ariens, B&S and Predator, the Yardman is all original, and I put snow hog tires on all of them.

Whatever you decide, you will find these forums invaluable going forward for any issues. Good luck and remember that care and maintenance are key to longevity on any piece of equipment.


----------



## Vermont007

I consider myself somewhat mechanically inclined . . . . even though I'm just a Real Estate Broker.

And I've maintained lots of yard equipment (New and Used): Mowers, Rototillers, Chippers, Chainsaws, Trimmers, Farm Tractors . . . . even Cars.

For the first 20 years that I owned this Farm, I have relied on someone else to plow my driveway and parking area with Plow Truck/Pick-up. I always tolerated having my lawn so chewed up that it took until June to get the gouges back in shape.

But in 2006-07, my PlowMan made the mistake of billing me for plow dates that he had not even appeared, and that was the last straw . . . . so I decided to get myself a Snowblower. One thing that's different about a Snowblower versus all of that other equipment is that you want to use it in the middle of winter . . . . and "outside". Here, it often gets down to -40°F and below. I can't imagine myself fiddling around with a problematic engine outside when it's cold . . . . I prefer to do my maintenance when it's warm and sunny. Snowblowers don't provide for that convenience.

So I bought a "new" Unit with AC Electric Start and Heated Hand Grips. I had never used a Snowblower before, so I wouldn't have recognized immediately when something wasn't working right . . . . and I certainly wouldn't have been a good person to evaluate a used Snowblower. So I started out with one that was running right (I think) and then I dealt with the issues that developed from that point . . . . never having to deal with someone else's issues, problems, or failed efforts at doctoring up an older machine.

That still left plenty of winter excitement for me; but I'm glad I chose to start out with a new unit for my first venture into Snowblowing. If I had a Neighbor or a Friend close by who was experienced in quickly diagnosing problems uniquely related to Snowblowers, who could help me out, I may have lucked out that way; but while I've purchased plenty of used equipment in the past, a used Snowblower was NOT in the cards for me. It would have been false economy. Ten years later, with some experience, I'd be okay with doing it now.

That's my 2¢


----------



## db9938

I think that you could probably consider this forum as the virtual "experienced neighbor next door." Sure, there's nothing like actually being there, and of course the extra set of hands, where needed. But the breadth of knowledge here is pretty comprehensive in this realm of OPE.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

jbreeggemann, did you find one yet ??http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/jbreeggemann.html


----------

